# Tips for netting fish without destroying tank



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Surely there is some neat trick that will make it easy for me to pick out my small mbuna without dismanting the tank? I've been patiently trying all morning :zz: I am going crazy lol. I don't want to take everything out but am about at that point....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are quite a few posts on different ways, try using the Search function. Here is one post with some suggestions Catching fish


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Ah ok thank you, sorry I should have tried that first


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem, sometimes I forget there is a Search function available.


----------

